# generador de onda cuadrada



## hectaceh (Abr 9, 2008)

como hago un generador de onda cuadrada con un transformadorr de 127V que entrega comision a 12v, necesito que al conectar a la corriente me de 60hz con una señal cuadrada de 0 a 5v. si tiene un diagrama representativo seria mejor


----------



## JV (Abr 9, 2008)

hectaceh dijo:
			
		

> ... que entrega comision a 12v...



Que significa "entrega comision"?

El generador lo puedes hacer con un 555 como astable con una tension de 5V. El foro esta lleno de temas sobre el 555.



Saludos..


----------



## hectaceh (Abr 9, 2008)

Que entrega CFE (120v) perdon...


----------



## hectaceh (Abr 10, 2008)

no, pero no se me permite usar el  555, nadamas un transformador y un arreglo de diodos para sacar la señal cuadrada sin usar el 555. que cuando yo lo conecte a la corriente que me entrege 60hz con una señal cuadrada


----------



## pepechip (Abr 10, 2008)

hola

a la salida de tu transformador pones en serie: una resistencia, un diodo rectificador y un diodo zener de 5V1.

La onda cuadrada la tienes en estremos del zener.

El catodo del diodo rectificador tiene que estar unido con el catodo del zener.


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 20, 2008)

Utiliza el CD4093 (CMOS QUAD 2-INPUT NAND SCHMITT TRIGGERS), solo necesitas una compuerta


----------

